# Productive Day!



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I had the most productive day coyote hunting yesterday! No, I didn't get a coyote, but the first stand I had a group of them howling and barking close by! And then I actually saw a live coyote making a b-line over a ridge. Next stand I actually had one come in. Sure I missed and educated one... but up to this point I haven't seen one coyote or even heard them close by. So I am making progress right? :mrgreen:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Good job. Not to much longer youll have them on the ground!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Doing better than me. Last week I glassed up 2 yotes, watched them til they layed down, snuck in, started calling, and they immediately perked up and started running the opposite direction. A few days later I glassed up a lone yote laying on a hillside. I snuck into a good setup, called for 15 minutes, and he never budged. Just layed there and looked in my direction. Either I suck at calling all the sudden or these yotes have already learned all the tricks. I think I'll wait for the new batch of stupid ones this summer.


----------

